# Wie richte ich ein Mail-Account unter Outlook Express ein?



## oezer (10. November 2000)

Die Serverdaten können x-beliebig lauten, vertauschen Sie diese einfach mit ihrem Provider Adressen:

bsp. für T-online lautet:
POP3 Server: pop.t-online.de
SMTP Server: mailto.t-online.de

bsp. für puretec.de lautet:
POP3 Server: pop.puretec.de
SMTP Server: smtp.puretec.de

Wie richte ich einen eMail-Account in Outlook Express ein?

Die nachfolgende Beschreibung dient der Einrichtung eines Accounts zum Abruf und Versenden von Mails über den Puretec Mailserver unter Microsoft Outlook-Express 5.0 sowie der Erklärung der grundlegenden Funktionen.

Bitte verwechseln Sie dies nicht mit Outlook. Die Programme sind sich zwar in Vielem relativ ähnlich, jedoch unterscheiden sich einige Funktionen grundlegend.

Die Einstellungen werden hier exemplarisch für die Kundin Erika Musterfrau eingerichtet. Selbstverständlich müssen Sie bei Ihrer Konfiguration alle Daten, die auf Erika Musterfrau verweisen, durch Ihre eigenen ersetzen.

Zunächst müssen Sie ein Account (Konto) für Ihr Puretec POP3-Postfach anlegen. Hierzu klicken Sie - sofern sich das Fenster nicht bereits automatisch geöffnet hat - im Outlook Hauptfenster auf "E-Mail-Konto erstellen..." Sie erhalten nun das folgende Fenster:







Hier wählen Sie bitte "Neues Internet E-Mail-Konto erstellen" und klicken dann auf "Weiter", um in das nächste Fenster zu gelangen.






Hier können Sie einen beliebigen Namen eingeben. Dieser erscheint später stets als Absendername auf jeder E-Mail, die Sie versenden. Mit "Weiter" gelangen Sie zum nächsten Schritt.






Auf dem nun folgenden Fenster ist es wichtig, dass Sie unter "Ich habe bereits eine E-Mail-Adresse" die Adresse eingeben, die Sie sich in Ihrem Konfigurationsmenü eingetragen haben. Andernfalls kann es passieren, dass Sie keine Mails versenden können. Klicken Sie dann "Weiter" um die Konfiguration einen Schritt weiterzubringen.






Auf dieser Seite werden die Servernamen eingegeben. Bitte achten Sie darauf, dass als Posteingangsserver "pop.puretec.de" und als Postausgangsserver "smtp.puretec.de" eingetragen ist. Andernfalls wird ein Verbindungsaufbau unmöglich sein. Mit "Weiter" bestätigen Sie Ihre Eingaben.






Im vorletzten Schritt geben Sie nun Ihre Zugangsdaten ein. Den "Kontonamen" (z.B. ptxxxxxxx-yyy oder musterfrau.de.x) können Sie Ihrem Konfigurationsmenü entnehmen. Beides findet sich im Bereich der Maileinstellungen. Bitte beachten Sie, dass unser Server zwischen Gross- und Kleinschreibung differenziert. Falls Sie Ihren Rechner benutzen bzw. allen anderen Benutzern Zugang zu Ihrem Mailkonto geben wollen, sollte bei "Kennwort speichern" das Häckchen - wie hier - in dem Kasten sein. Anderenfalls müßen Sie nach jedem Programmstart Ihr Mailkennwort aufs neue eingeben. Klicken Sie nun auf "Weiter".






Sobald Sie nun auf "Fertigstellen" klicken, ist das Mailkonto auf Ihrem Rechner eingerichtet und kann - sofern Sie bereits online sind - sofort genutzt werden. Andernfalls sollten Sie zunächst eine Verbindung zu Ihrem Internet Service Provider herstellen.

Hinweis: Sie müssen nach der Einrichtung Ihrer E-Mail-Adressen in Ihrem Konfigurationsmenü lange genug warten, bis Sie diese tatsächlich nutzen können. Dies dauert in der Regel etwa eine Stunde.


--------------

Falls jemand Probleme bei der Einrichtung seiner Konten hat so soll er uns diese hier posten damit wir Ihm/Ihr behilflich sein können.

--------------

gruss
OeKo


----------



## Tetsuo (12. November 2000)

Sche machste des OeKo


----------



## oezer (13. November 2000)

**

   isch weeeees duuuuh


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (15. November 2000)

*Hehehehe....*

Klasse Oeko!  Naja nur die "Sie"-Form stört mich 'n wenig


----------



## flashlightz (6. März 2001)

BOAH mit Bildern


----------

